# New join, awesome site



## tomatokilla (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello, I'm a newbie to BJJ, Wing Chun, and Tracy's Kenpo, I studied Shaolin Northern Fist and Jow Ga briefly a long time ago.  Just wish I had more time for everything.  I look forward to communicating with everyone.  Thank you!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your future input.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kenposcholar (Dec 6, 2016)

Welcome!  What are you currently studying, tomatokilla?


----------



## Tames D (Dec 6, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 6, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Are you currently studying BJJ, Wing Chun, and Kempo all at the same time? Are they offered at the same school or are you attending multiple schools simultaneously?


----------



## frank raud (Dec 7, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## donald1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2016)

tomatokilla said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie to BJJ, Wing Chun, and Tracy's Kenpo, I studied Shaolin Northern Fist and Jow Ga briefly a long time ago.  Just wish I had more time for everything.  I look forward to communicating with everyone.  Thank you!



Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 7, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka (Dec 8, 2016)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Dec 12, 2016)

Welcome to MT

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## wingchun100 (Dec 30, 2016)

Glad to have you here.


----------

